# buried alive audio



## JacobIrion (Nov 19, 2010)

Looking for some screams, help me and a lil thumping for a buried alive prop


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Ok, here's a little something put together, the ending was going for the heart beat suddenly stopping like he died of terror after the screams - had to throw in a demonic laughter at the very end, like a soul reaped / devoured by a demon enjoying it.... 

http://www.4shared.com/audio/tmUvhdFN/Grave_Escape-Help_me.html

All feedback welcome - no matter how cheesy I think this may sound - to me.......


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

(Disclaimer: I have never put together a soundscape and would probably have no ability along this line!)

That being said, I like the background noises - the rattling and thumps sound good to me, and I love the heartbeat. In the "Help me" audio, I wonder if I would prefer it if his voice were more irregular, like he was sometimes exhausted or stopping to listen if anyone is coming, and then upping the ante with his getting even scared-er sounding and panicking at the end?

I know you just threw these sounds together as a quick and dirty experiment but if I were fooling with it - which, see above about not even beginning to know how you guys manage to create these  - that's the direction I think I would go.


----------



## Misdomt (Oct 26, 2010)

I like it. There are a lot of possibilities for using this. Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

I redid it with a little more thumping in the beginning & towards the end I can post if interested....

Talkingcatblues - your suggestion is what I was looking for & your idea of running it with the way you suggested i like. A build up of anxiety, knocking & yelling for help, then listening to see if anyone responds, then getting more frantic....then the screaming. 
As for how I made....LoL, the screaming voice, demon voice were pre-recorded i tweaked - the heartbeat was mine ( used a stethoscope on myself with the mic ), male voice was mine talking into my cupped hands & part way inside an open closet to get an inside-hollow sound, & the scratching & knocking i used a wooden bread board on my lap..............   

Think I'll try it all over again to see if I can get a better recording, the 1st 2 I did were kind of short, was trying not to make it too long, but I think your idea to draw out the panic is a great idea that I want to try to capture a more panicked person buried alive.


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

Dark lord said:


> the scratching & knocking i used a wooden bread board on my lap..............


Okay, now that's awesome - that's the kind of creative stuff that would not occur to most people and then it comes out sounding so great... I love sound effects. You can definitely turn raw materials into something entirely different, when you hear it.



Dark lord said:


> the heartbeat was mine ( used a stethoscope on myself with the mic )


And that, too! You'll have to see if you can suddenly scare the heck out of yourself in the middle.. hmmm... No real heart attacks, please!


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Thank you, I've learned to adapt & create what I want by being creative & imaginative....... & lucky if it comes out anywhere close to what I are trying to get...LoL

& I don't do this for living, completely amateur using a few laptop, free programs & imagination,... & a lotta luck mixing it together...LoL 
Guess I have a knack for it.... Eyegore ( the awesome  ) is another one that is great with this stuff ! As are a few others we have here. 

I just like to help put together what I can for others here, i like the challenge & give back to the forum community.


----------



## Verse 13 (Oct 26, 2010)

I actually wrote a song called Buried Alive. Maybe you could check it out. Thanks!

http://soundcloud.com/verse-13/16-buried-alive


----------



## whoknows (Jun 3, 2010)

Brilliant idea with the stethoscope Dark Lord! 
That something I've been wondering about for a long time.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks, it took a little playing around & tweaking the vol in the program, but after several tries, I felt that one was the best.....

Wonder what effect I can tweak with a flushing toilet,.......


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Here's the second one that I added a little extra thumps into it -
http://www.4shared.com/audio/TjWWdOv2/Grave_Escape-Help_me-2.html


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

Dark lord said:


> Here's the second one that I added a little extra thumps into it -
> http://www.4shared.com/audio/TjWWdOv2/Grave_Escape-Help_me-2.html


Nice job Dark!


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Thank you Eyegore ( the awesome )


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

Dark lord said:


> Thank you Eyegore ( the awesome )


okay okay!


----------

